# Gave her a quick once over



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Not really had time to treat the car to as much of a good clean as i'd of liked over the past few weeks, but she is off the road for winter so hopefully from the end of February onwards i will be out with the Porter polisher and will be able to treat her the way she should be treated!
Anyway heres a few snaps i took after a quick wash the other day....


























































engine got a light dust off as well...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG, that is nice!!
I love that front bumper.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

what skirts are those?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Hyrev - i think your the only one mate!  everyone else hates it! lol

Kismetcapitan - I have been told they are one of the Trust/Gracer designs?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That's the engine bay I want in my R32 . . great looking car you have, I love it . . .and by the way "blingbling" chrome rims . . .ohh yeah bring it on..:smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Superb! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks mint mate, fair play 

Love that engine bay :thumbsup:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

OMG!!
this one is so freakin NICE!!!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*pics*

Now you have shown us the before pics---where are the after pics...:chuckle:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

I'll get them up once you've polished it! lol

btw Mark, can the Porter polisher be used on the engine?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*PC7424*



Totalburnout said:


> btw Mark, can the Porter polisher be used on the engine?


Yip from reports i have read you should get an asy 50 bhp from it...:bowdown1:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

that's a lovely mint R32 you've got ther, plus a cracking looking engine bay.

Very nice indeed:bowdown1:


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

very nice, i started trying to clean my engine bay up that much but realised how much effort was involved so gave up after scrubing the paint off the centre plug plate


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Performance to match the looks. Very nice!


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

very impressed!!!

"gave the engine bay a light dusting over"..............aww youre soooo modest:chuckle: :chuckle: 

ill drive to scotland so you can give mine a 'LIGHT DUSTING ' too if you want.:runaway: :runaway: :runaway: 

very very nice


----------



## t-man (Jun 27, 2005)

*r32*

Thats better! The last time I saw this was at the glasgow meet, she was a wee bit dirty! Couldnt say much about mine, it was blackmocket!! Back to the point looking FANTASTIC!!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

t-man said:


> she was a wee bit dirty! Couldnt say much about mine, it was blackmocket!!


Thats what we get for staying in this country!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

looking very nice mate. I like the front bumper. Whish my engine bay looked good when i clean it. never seems to, lol

ames.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Good work mate! Looks stunning


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Stunning mate. What wheels are those?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

They're made by Uras but i cant remeber the exact model mate.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

hahaha, i have only just noticed the green frog in the engine bay. RANDOM :thumbsup:


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

that is well blinging, nice one andy.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

The frog stays as it could be a good luck charm and i dont want to tempt fate! lol

Vin, any news on yours yet mate? Was talking to Paul in the gym last night he mentioned it.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Just waiting on some parts to come in then take it to the garage and get them sorted. GT-cars ant replying to me so I'am taking the matter with them to trading standards. Hopefully the car will be all up and running perfect in a months times.

I like that gear surround thing you have in your gtr, you know where I could get one for my car?

O, what did you use to polish up ur chrome parts?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Used Meguires polish.

The gear surround is an Abflug formula shift, no idea where to get it though mate, never seen it before, plus its easier to change gear with it off!

Looked on their site today, you seen the price of your old car!


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Cool, just polish or metal polish?

Yeah I seen it, They put some new turbo's but its a bit expensive and I dont think 650bhp would be very realiable.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Metal polish, comes in a purple tub.

650 can be reliable :chuckle: 
I know what you mean mate, 20K is a hell of a lot of money!


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

OMG That engine bay is SOOO clean!!! Whos your maid?


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

it is not a V-specII...


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

why do you say that?


----------



## clayton bigsby (Jan 2, 2007)

wow you have a very unique r32 love it. love your engine bay as well.


----------

